# SONY VAIO VGA not working PLEASE HELP



## izblilc1 (Apr 15, 2005)

I have an older Sony VAIO pcg-653L model. It has a VGA out on the right side of the laptop. I believe it's VGA out.... I connect it to numerous VGA to Svideo/RCA adaptors and connect it to my tv, and nothing shows.

I also connected it to my Desktop monitor, and nothing there either.

I look under Device Manager, and there is 

Intel(R)82830M Graphics Controller-0
and
Intel(R)82830M Graphics Controller-1

I have tried everything an cannot get the vga to work.

someone please help.


----------



## DeathHawk (Oct 19, 2005)

Here is the link to the driver downloads you need...

http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/intel830m/index.htm


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

You should enable the secondary monitor first. Right click on the Intel Extreme Graphics system tray icon and open up the Graphics properties. There you will have the option to clone the primary display or use the secondary monitor as extra display space.


----------

